# demodulador



## LEON ARG (Nov 23, 2007)

hola, hice un emisor de fm digital cómo práctico para la escuela con un cd4046 (vco) y necesito hacer un demodulador de manera que un frecuencia sea un 1 y otra un cero, pero eso debe ir a un registro de desplazamiento que convierta los datos serie en paraelo, el problema principal es convertir la frecuencia en niveles de tensión diferentes. Transmite a 2.1KHz y 1.6KHz. Si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradezco muchisimo. chau


----------



## VichoT (Nov 26, 2007)

Holas.LEON ARG.Lo ke tu intentas hacer es un sistea de transmision en FSK? si es asi ya existen modulos ke te modulan una señal digital sobre una portadora de RF y te entregas ala salida8en el modulo receptor) la señal digital lista para aplicaciones digitales.....para pasarlas de serie a paralelo existen tb modulos.

PD: una pregunta porke transmites a esa frecuencia estan muy separadas para un mismo receptor de calidad(selectivo) estas ocupando mucha banda ancha para emitir tus señales. intenta trabajar con una sola portadora de RF y sobre ella modulas en FSK (o en fm ke es lo mismo) asi solo usaran un solo receptor.

BYE!


----------



## LEON ARG (Nov 29, 2007)

hola, intenté con un filtro pasa bajos, altos y banda de primer orden pero la pendiente de atenuación de los mismos es muy poco pronunciada y las frecuencias están bastante juntas... también intenté con un lm331 pero tampoco funciona...  
no importa la frecuencia de transmisión porque no es por antena sino por cable, el práctico sólo intenta hacernos entender cómo se transmite FM.... si sabés algún integrado que haga concretamente la conversión frec-tensión pasámelo gracias


----------



## VichoT (Dic 2, 2007)

holas.LEON ARG.mira el conjunto XR2206 y el XR2211 son un emisor y receptor de FSK (el XR2206 es un generador de funciones ke con al conexion adecuada trabaja como modulador de FSK..segun loke lei)


BYE!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 2, 2007)

leete bien el datasheet del cd4046 ..... si lo tienes todo

Si lo miras bien tienes una XOR y un Flip-flop, son DOS METODOS para detectar una frecuencia.

Un sistema es mas sensible a la fase (XOR) y el otro solo a la frecuencia (flip-flop).

El VCO lo ajustas justo en la mitat del de la frecuencia 2.1KHz y 1.6KHz.

Como puedes ver hay una red pasabajos en la entrada del VCO. La velocidad de captura debe ajustarse  para que sea rapido pero demasiado para que de inestabilidad, en tu caso el doble de tu baudrate.


----------



## LEON ARG (Feb 19, 2010)

Gracias por sus respuestas, fueron muy útiles. Doy por solucionado el tema.


----------

